# "Unraveled"



## VisExp (Feb 19, 2009)

This is a new design.  I've had the blank on my shelf for a while and decided today I'd like to see what it looked like on a pen.  Jr. Gent dressed in Mesquite and aluminum.

Your comments, good or bad, are appreciated.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## TribalRR (Feb 19, 2009)

Love that blank! Great job.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Feb 19, 2009)

Keith, do you ever sleep?

Fantastic job as always.


----------



## dntrost (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn it send me instructions on how you make that blank it just aint fair!  
Oh Nice pen!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 19, 2009)

How do you keep doing that?  Beautiful!


----------



## hewunch (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, just wow! I am so glad I told you to get a lathe :biggrin:


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 19, 2009)

Amazing...

Dale


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2009)

You've stopped surprising me and now just amaze me.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful work, well done!


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful Keith! I really, like this new design of yours!!

I think I changed my mind though. Can I have the blank back now please??:biggrin:


----------



## areaman (Feb 20, 2009)

Great job, beautiful pen!


----------



## chriselle (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah Man!!  You guys that do that fine detail inlay work are just SICK...and I mean that in the best way.  Stunning!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 20, 2009)

Another amazing blank and a beautiful pen . Fantastic job Keith .


----------



## jyreene (Feb 20, 2009)

The pens I have seen of your collection are all rather amazing.  I wouldn't mind seeing a before picture of some of your blanks and after just to see if I can figure it out on my own, though once I get back to the states I have a decent idea where to start.


----------



## Darley (Feb 20, 2009)

Love the pen, great work for the body design, would be nice to see the body design on the cap too


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 20, 2009)

Love it Keith..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice work Keith . Really nice inlay and your usual great finish .


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 20, 2009)

Great work on your pen, your lines are very clean.


----------



## Scott-n-KY (Feb 20, 2009)

Your comments, good or bad, are appreciated. Thanks for looking. 

I have a bad comment.... That baby is BAAADD !!!!    

I think that has to be the coolest design in a blank I have ever seen posted....


----------



## broitblat (Feb 20, 2009)

Great design and outstanding execution.

I would have thought the wood was too busy for that design, but I would have been wrong, because it looks great.

Thanks for the (continued) inspiration.

  -Barry


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 20, 2009)

Ditto what Roy said. Amazing work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome blank, I love the finished pen!


----------



## mitchm (Feb 20, 2009)

Keith, WOW!!!!! Stunning!!! That is pure craftmanship....eish, blerrie ongelooflik!!!!!

Now I need to convince you the the entire SA nation would benefit enormously when one of those kits are sent to SA......vir volk en vaderland en vir my!!!  :angel::biggrin:


----------



## LouisQC (Feb 20, 2009)

Stunning pen!  Congrats on the great job!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments folks.



hewunch said:


> Wow, just wow! I am so glad I told you to get a lathe :biggrin:



Yeah, I'm pretty glad you did Hans.  It's all your fault I got sucked into this vortex :biggrin:



PR_Princess said:


> I think I changed my mind though. Can I have the blank back now please??:biggrin:



LOL.  I'll send you some more soon Dawn 




Darley said:


> would be nice to see the body design on the cap too



I think you're right Darley.  On the next one I'll bring the pattern on the lower barrel through the center band into the upper barrel before letting it go unraveled.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn, Keith. I've just finished drooling over the last one!!!   But I think this one is even better:biggrin:

Are the two halves from two different designs or did you follow the cuts and change the design during the cut?


----------



## papaturner (Feb 20, 2009)

One more awesome pen.


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 20, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> I think I changed my mind though. Can I have the blank back now please??:biggrin:


 
Incredible work Keith!!

Now you can tell Dawn, how much I wanted this blank:wink:

I get first dibs on your next selection of blanks right?:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW! I cannot even imagine how you made that so spot-on. Bra-VO.


----------



## DavePowers (Feb 20, 2009)

It looks great. If you sell it do you think the buyer will appreciate it for all the work you put into it or just cause it looks cool?  Maybe if another pen maker bought it.

good job.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 20, 2009)

It's funny you should show that.

Last night, I was working on a similar pattern, somewhat more difficult with lines extending to the ends, varying colors of brass, aluminum, interweaved with Eagle's patented processes of "veneer" -again varying colors.

Cut it, glued it up, drilled, turned --- all in just a couple hours.   Turned flawlessly, several coats of lacquer, dried nearly instantly, assembled the pen on a full-size gent, was on my way to take a picture to post here - just to show everyone, of course.

Unfortunate thing happened......................................................
























*I WOKE UP!!!

However, it proved I CAN make a pen like that

in my dreams!!

Nice work, Keith!
*​


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 20, 2009)

Aren't you guys glad I can't win the liar's contest???


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is an exceptional pen, great work.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 21, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> * Nice work, Keith!
> *​



*Thanks Ed! :biggrin:*


----------



## VisExp (Feb 21, 2009)

devowoodworking said:


> Incredible work Keith!!
> 
> Now you can tell Dawn, how much I wanted this blank:wink:
> 
> I get first dibs on your next selection of blanks right?:biggrin:



You got it John :biggrin:  Thank you.



skiprat said:


> Are the two halves from two different designs or did you follow the cuts and change the design during the cut?



Steven, the design is a blend of two other designs but it is a stand alone design all cut from one blank.  Excuse the poor picture.


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 21, 2009)

VisExp said:


> You got it John :biggrin: Thank you.


 
*Uhummm!!!*


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 21, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> *Uhummm!!!*


 

Oh yeah, I get first shot at those blanks!!:tongue:

You know how the old saying goes; 'You snooze, you lose':giggle:


----------



## jedgerton (Feb 21, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!.  I haven't a clue as to how this is done but you sure make it look great.

John


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 21, 2009)

devowoodworking said:


> Oh yeah, I get first shot at those blanks!!:tongue:
> 
> You know how the old saying goes; 'You snooze, you lose':giggle:




To Keith -  You, my friend, are an artist. Each and every one of your blanks are true works of art. I am confident that each one will be a heirloom of great value. Now, please remember that when you are filling out the PAPERWORK!



To John - one word....


*CUSTOMS!!!*  :devil:


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 21, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> To Keith - You, my friend, are an artist. Each and every one of your blanks are true works of art. I am confident that each one will be a heirloom of great value. Now, please remember that when you are filling out the PAPERWORK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dawn, I happen to know that 'Handcrafted Pen Blanks' falls under the CUSTOMS exemption for Canada....:laugh:


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh John....

You must think that you are getting these blanks for a song! These are not just any "handcrafted pen blank" - but works of art! 

*Keith - You need to triple your price to John!*
(Humm - but not to me  - I appreciate you - My friend, buddy, pal!)


----------



## nylajune (Feb 21, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 21, 2009)

nylajune said:


> Absolutely amazing!


 

The pen or the BS????


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 21, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> Oh John....
> 
> You must think that you are getting these blanks for a song! These are not just any "handcrafted pen blank" - but works of art!
> 
> ...


 

Look who's worried now,,,,:tongue: Keith's blanks are a bargain at any price:good:
Too bad you gotta' settle for what I don't buy:smile-big:


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 21, 2009)

John,

I don't think you realize how immense the princess' domain has become.

Why, just last week she filled DOZENS of orders.  One of them was OVER TWENTY BUCKS!!! (including freight)  If she starts throwing around her ASSETS, you'll be in TROUBLE there, buddy.

(Just a friendly word of warning to a nice Canuck -- don't let your loonies loose)


----------



## VisExp (Feb 21, 2009)

You guys are to funny   You're also making me blush.  I'm lucky to have you in my corner.  Thanks.

(Imagine how much they could embarrass me if they didn't like me :biggrin: )


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 21, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 25, 2009)

devowoodworking said:


> Look who's worried now,,,,:tongue: Keith's blanks are a bargain at any price:good:
> Too bad you gotta' settle for what I don't buy:smile-big:



Ohh John.. :sleepy:

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=35&Itemid=60

:giggle::giggle::giggle:


----------



## bitshird (Feb 25, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> You've stopped surprising me and now just amaze me.



Yup what Roy said.


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 26, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> Ohh John.. :sleepy:
> 
> http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=35&Itemid=60
> 
> :giggle::giggle::giggle:


 

Incredible work Keith

Thanks for the link Dawn...!:biggrin:


----------



## ajollydds (Jun 6, 2018)

Amazing pen from years past, deserved to be brought back for another viewing.  Fabulous craftsmanship!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 6, 2018)

What a gyp!
Initially, I thought Keith had stopped in.
Great guy; great talent; beautiful work.


----------

